# iPhone 5



## MrPhoton (Mar 10, 2011)

Does anyone know if iPhone5 will be a completely new evolution of iPhone or just an improved version of iPhone4?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

It is a bit hard until it gets closer tot he release date as they want to keep it hush hush. Have a look here:

Report: iPhone 5 will be "Completely Redesigned"


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Why not look at the HTC Desire HD, knocks the pants off the iPhone with teh exception of internal ram. I have an 8Gb micro sd card to compensate for that. The desire has a huge screen... Plays movies, BBC Iplayer & Youtube very sweetly... :smile:

Not only that, you get the best OS too: Android :grin:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I disagree, my sister has that exact phone but I'd rather have an iPhone 4 (or 5 when it comes out).

The iOS is better the android if you tweak it (I will not expand on what I mean as it is a debatable topic)


----------

